# Pumpkin Head Scarecrows Tutorial



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great tutorial! Thanks for the pics, they really help show the steps you describe.

I like the style of painting black first. It really adds depth to the piece.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

i love him ! ... he looks very Kool!!!!!

cant you just paint the inside of his head with black paint to hide the newspaper print and to also add more depth to the look? just an idea is all......

i want to make one tooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice indeed! 

_BTW: I'm moving this over to the tutorial section._


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

hollowscreamer said:


> i love him ! ... he looks very Kool!!!!!
> 
> cant you just paint the inside of his head with black paint to hide the newspaper print and to also add more depth to the look? just an idea is all......
> 
> i want to make one tooooooo!!!!!!


Yes, you could.... I found it very tricky to get my hand inside the head and paint at the same time. I actually ended up putting little pieces of textured plastic over the eyes and mouth from the inside to deter anyone from looking inside the pumpkin while the flood light was on.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I think that turned out great! Have to try this one. I have all the materials except the dremel. I guess I could sculpt the features while forming the pumpkin head with the paper mache.


----------



## walk7856 (Mar 21, 2011)

blackfog said:


> I think that turned out great! Have to try this one. I have all the materials except the dremel. I guess I could sculpt the features while forming the pumpkin head with the paper mache.


Im sure you could cut the features out with an Xacto knife or utility knife. I just know the Dremel tool was faster, but still took quite a while to finish, mainly because of all the teeth angles. I went through a lot of cutting wheels trying the curve the angles, so I stopped curving them after about the 6th wheel broke on me... lol


----------



## kingwood asylum (Apr 5, 2011)

We got honorable mention this year for doing several scarecrows like this for our haunt this year. http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page17.htm They are paper mache. Pretty awesome. So are yours. They are great. Love them.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

You did a wonderful job on him! He looks Wicked!!!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

very cool !!!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 29, 2010)

Great result, nice how-to also - thanks


----------

